# Short Barreled Shotguns



## Guest (Apr 14, 2006)

The law on short barreled shotguns states the barrel must be at least 18 inches long. Now is that distance measured by the barrel itself? or just the exposed section of barrel when it is installed on the shotgun? thanks for the help


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Unregistered said:


> The law on short barreled shotguns states the barrel must be at least 18 inches long. Now is that distance measured by the barrel itself? or just the exposed section of barrel when it is installed on the shotgun? thanks for the help


From c140 s121:

"Length of barrel" or "barrel length", that portion of a firearm, rifle, shotgun or machine gun through which a shot or bullet is driven, guided or stabilized and shall include the chamber.

"Sawed-off shotgun", any weapon made from a shotgun, whether by alteration, modification or otherwise, if such weapon as modified has one or more barrels less than 18 inches in length or as modified has an overall length of less than 26 inches.

If it's even slightly open to interpretation (and you have to ask), there's the potential for you getting jammed up. Is it worth it?


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2006)

I was almost 100% positive it did but i just wanted to check anyway. thanks for the help


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

It is measured the same wat the BATFE measure. the close thechamber, then drop a rod into the barrel. They mark where the rod extends out of the barrel and then measure the stick.

OAL is measured from end to end.


----------

